# Handbrake settings for Plex on the Bolt



## Outback Paul (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm new to Plex and just got my Bolt last week. I've got some videos that work and some that don't. I tried using the settings provided on http://www.rokoding.com/ since I have a Roku too but the settings aren't working.

Doe anyone have some settings they can share that would work on the Bolt?

Thanks


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

mp4 IMSA compliant streamable container. h.264 video encoding high level 4.1 max 4 reference frames for 1080p. (as specified by 4.1). AC3 5.1 audio up to 640kbps.

These will stream natively to both Tivo and the Roku and many other devices.


----------



## Nickipedia (Jul 18, 2015)

I've found that the best Handbrake preset to use is "AppleTV 3". This works for new and transcoded videos. It defaults to an MPEG4 native wrapper with AAC audio (or AC3 audio if you want true 5.1); MKV files are not natively supported on many streaming devices and require transcoding (real time transcoding with Plex). The MPEG4 file from HB is then natively supported on just about every device out there.


----------

